# en / les - pronom COD



## yangcher

mes amis
dans la réponse à cette question: est-ce que vos amis vont vous apporter des cadeaux?, on utilise quel pronom personnel, en ou les?
ils vont me les apporter.
ou
ils vont m'en apporter.
merci bien.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Quelqu'un

Je dirais en, car l'article n'est pas défini.


----------



## madamepeel

est-ce que vos amis vont vous apporter des cadeaux?
Réponse : oui, ils vont m'en apporter.
Mais nuance :
est-ce que vos amis vont vous apporter les cadeaux qu'ils vous ont promis ?
Réponse : oui, ils vont me les apporter.


----------



## Thomas1

Tu lui démande des conseils ? --> Oui, j'en lui démande.
Ma question est :
peut-on rémplacer « en » par « les » dans ce cas-ci ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Punky Zoé

La forme correcte est "oui, je lui en demande" (ordre des mots).
Il me semble qu'on pourrait dire "je les lui demande" mais peut-être pour quelque chose de dénombrable plutôt ...


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est je lui en demande.
Je les lui demande peut se dire, mais correspond à la phrase : _je lui demande *les* conseils_. Ce n'est pas pareil !
++
Cal


----------



## ladan shirali

Bonjour;

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi dans cette phrase on utilise COI:

_Donnez moi les lettres= Donnez m'en?_
"Donner qch à qun" , donc "les lettres" est COD, pourquoi _"en"_ ?


----------



## Helene1321

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syntaxe_du_pronom_personnel_en_français

Le pronom personnel neutre « _en_ » est le plus souvent employé comme C.O.I. (Complément d'Objet Indirect), représentant une chose, une idée abstraite, un élément linguistique (il équivaut à « _de cela_ »).

"J'en parle". Le pronom « _en_ » est C.O.I. du verbe « _parle_ ». Pour : « Je parle de _cela_ » ; ou bien, dans le style familier : « Je parle _de lui, d'elle_ » (pour une personne ou un animal familier possédant un nom propre).


Il peut être également complément de nom :_
_
La soupe est excellente. Donne-m'en une autre assiette. Au lieu de : « Donne-moi une autre assiette _de soupe_ » ; le pronom « _en_ » (dont l'antécédent est le nom « _soupe_ ») est complément du nom « _assiette_ ».



Il peut même être exceptionnellement C.O.D. (Complément d'Objet Direct), lorsque l'antécédent est pratiquement précédé de l'article partitif (« _du, de la_ ») ou de l'article indéfini pluriel (« _des_ ») : _
_
La soupe est pleine de vitamines; mangez-en. Pour « [...] mangez _de la soupe_ » ; le pronom « _en_ » est C.O.D. du verbe « _mangez_ ».


----------



## mehdiuk

Donnez m'en, est incorrect: donne-m'en, souviens-t'en, occupe-t'en / donne-moi-z-en, souviens-toi-z-en, occupe-toi-z-en [sic]

Et on dirait: Donnez les moi.


----------



## itka

Si on veut remplacer "les lettres" par un pronom, c'est bien "les" qui convient et non "en".
_Donnez-moi les lettres ---> Donnez-les-moi._


----------



## Maître Capello

mehdiuk said:


> Donnez m'en, est incorrect […]
> Et on dirait: Donnez les moi.


Ce n'est incorrect que parce qu'il manque le trait d'union. (Il en manque d'ailleurs deux dans ton second exemple…)

_Donnez-moi *les* lettres → Donnez-les-moi
Donnez-moi *des* lettres → Donnez-m'en_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
_Jules aime écouter les informations à la radio, mais j'en / je les ? écoute moins. _

Je suppose qu'en disant "_j'en écoute moins_", on sous-entend _"j'écoute moins d'informations_", alors qu'en disant "_je les écoute moins_", c'est plutôt "_j'écoute moins les infos_". Est-ce le bon raisonnement ? Alors lequel faut-il utiliser ?

Merci de votre intervention !


----------



## Zoulllien

Très bon raisonnement. "Je les" est préférable ici, puisqu'on parle de "les informations" dans la phrase précédente.


----------



## Ben-Hur

Salut!

Je voudrais savoir comment on peut faire le remplacement pronominal dans cette phrase:

"Elles ont *des robes* courtes"  

"Avant, elles ... avaient très longues"

Serait-il avec "les" (Avant, elles *les* avaient très longues)? Ou avec "en" peut-être?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Elles *les *avaient très longues.
Elles *en *avaient *de *très longues.


----------



## scriptum

Puisqu'aucun francophone n'a répondu, je me risque à observer qu'avoir "des robes courtes" ou "les robes courtes" n'est pas la même chose.
Il me semble que les deux phrases ("elles les avaient très longues" et "elles en avaient de très longues") sont correctes mais qu'elles signifient des choses différentes:
1. Les robes qu'elles portaient étaient très longues.
2. Parmis les robes qu'elles possédaient il y en avait de très longues.
J'espère timidement que je n'ai pas dit une bêtise.


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour ma part, j'écrirais plutôt "elles *en* avaient *de* très longues".

Pourquoi ? Parce que "elles les avaient longues" sous-entend à mon sens que la longueur de celles-ci aurait pu *changer* (... comme celle de leurs cheveux, peut-être ?!). Ce qui n'est _a priori_ pas vraiment le cas !

Tandis que "elles en avaient de très longues" indique que ces robes-là étaient très longues, mais qu'elle auraient pu tout aussi bien en avoir d'autres, plus courtes.

La seule exception, selon moi, pourrait être dans le cas particulier suivant : on a explicitement parlé de toutes leurs robes, qui sont d'une longueur identique (i.e. toutes longues). Sauf que rien n'indique que nous nous trouvions réellement dans un tel cas, que je crois assez... _marginal_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne fais pas la même analyse…

_Elle *les* avaient très longues_ → La majorité de leurs robes étaient très longues. C'était la mode de l'époque. (Au fait, leur longueur a bel et bien changé puisqu'elles sont aujourd'hui courtes.)
_Elle *en* avaient *de* très longues_ → Parmi leurs robes, certaines étaient très longues (éventuellement la majorité, mais seul le contexte peut le dire).


----------



## Eldawen

Bonsoir !

Voici la phrase de départ : "tu écris des cartes postales à tes amis".

L'objectif est de transformer les CO en pronoms. 
Est-ce que l'on peut dire : "tu les leur écris" ce qui ferait référence à des cartes particulière. 
                                     et "tu leur en écris" avec une idée d'imprécision, "des" étant article indéfini. 

Laquelle serait plus juste que l'autre ? 

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles, mais puisque la phrase originale parle d'écrire *des* cartes postales (indéfinies), le pronom _en_ est plus approprié.

_Tu écris *des* cartes postales à tes amis._ → _Tu leur *en* écris._
_Tu écris *ces* cartes postales à tes amis._ → _Tu *les* leur écris._


----------



## Le bambin mignon

Bonjour,
Dans les phrases ci-dessous, laquelle est correcte ? utiliser le pronom personnel complément "en" ou complément d'objet direct "le-la-les". 

-J'aime acheter des CDs mais je n'en achète plus / ou je ne les achète plus
-J'adore prendre des photos mais je n'en prends plus / je ne les prends plus 
-J'aime beaucoup offrir des cadeaux à mes amis mais je n'en offre plus / je ne les offre plus


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour,
Le pronom personnel complément "en" est utilisé dans le genre d'exemples que tu donnes pour décrire une généralité (les CDs/photos/cadeaux en général). Donc c'est "en" qui convient dans tes trois exemples.
Par contre, s'il y a précision :
_J'aime acheter des CDs dont le prix a été réduit mais (ceux-là), je ne les achète plus._


----------



## Maître Capello

Même dans ce cas, j'utiliserais _en_ :

_J'aimais acheter *des* CD dont le prix a été réduit, mais je n'*en* achète plus._

Je n'utiliserais le *pronom défini* que pour reprendre un syntagme commençant par un *article défini* :

_J'aimais acheter *les* CD dont le prix a été réduit, mais je ne *les* achète plus._


----------



## Logospreference-1

Dit tel quel, on devine que le client achetait tous les CD dont le prix avait été réduit. Semble-t-il, pour dire _je ne *les* achète plus_ ces CD doivent constituer un lot particulier, ici tous ceux dont le prix a été réduit. Il pourrait s'agir d'un sous-ensemble : (1a)_ J'aimais acheter *les* CD de R&B dont le prix a été réduit, mais je ne *les* achète plus._ (1b) Si le client n'achetait que certains d'entre eux on reviendrait à *en*.

La contrepartie, le commerçant, s'exprimerait en suivant la même logique. (2a)_ Ce restaurant m'achetait toutes les semaines dix kilos d'os à moelle pour l'une de ses spécialités, depuis qu'il a changé sa carte il ne me *les* achète plus. _Le commerçant pourrait dire tout aussi bien (2b)_ il ne m'*en* achète plus_, voulant dire dans ce cas :_ depuis qu'il a changé sa carte ce restaurant ne m'achète plus d'os à moelle._

Autre exemple : le client régulier d'un antiquaire peut lui demander de lui réserver telle catégorie d'objets qu'il dégoterait_ en s'engageant _(3a)_ soit à *les* lui acheter *tous*, _(3b)_ soit à lui *en* acheter *une partie* régulièrement.
_
Une subtilité est que la contrepartie pourrait considérer *a posteriori* les objets achetés régulièrement par tel client comme un lot, et utiliser en conséquence *les*, alors que l'engagement ou l'habitude d'achat du client ne portait *a priori* que *sur une partie indéterminée* de telle catégorie d'objets.


----------



## posterman

Bonjour à tous. Je suis entrain de lire "la nausée" de Jean Paul Sartre et j'ai remarqué une phrase dont je n'ai pas compris le sens:

Tant que je pourrais fixer les objets, il ne se produirait rien: *j'en regardais* le plus que je pouvais, des pavés, des maisons, des becs de gaz; mes yeux allaient rapidement des uns aux autres pour les surprendre et les arrêter au milieu de leur métamorphose.

Est-ce que dans cette phrase *en *remplace "les objets" ? Même si c'est oui, pourquoi il n'a pas préféré de dire "*je les regardais*"?


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,


posterman said:


> Est-ce que dans cette phrase *en *remplace "les objets" ?


Plus précisément, le pronom _"en"_ représente _"*des* objets"_ et ne pourrait être remplacé que par : "_je regardais le plus possible d'objets..._"
Quant à la dénomination de l'article *des*, j'avoue hésiter entre indéfini et partitif.



posterman said:


> Même si c'est oui, pourquoi il n'a pas préféré de dire "*je les regardais*"?


Dans la phrase "_je les regardais le plus possible..._", le superlatif adverbial "le plus possible" modifie le verbe _regarder_ et précise donc l'intensité du regard alors que le sens de la phrase porte sur le plus grand nombre possible d'objets à regarder.


----------



## Alkanna

Je regardais beaucoup d'objets / le plus possible d'objets  = j'EN regardais beaucoup/ le plus possible


----------



## JClaudeK

Il ne regarde *pas tous* les objets, seulement certains (le plus possible -  sans doute ceux qui lui demandent le moins d'effort !)


----------



## lidwig16

Dans mon livre de grammaire, apparament le question:

J_ean envoie des cartes de voeux à Paul? _

a la reponse:

_Oui il lui *en *envoie._

Mais, tous les regles que j'ai lu avant l'exercise me fais penser que le response devrait être:

_Oui, il *les *lui envoie. _

C'est bien correcte que 'lui' (Paul) est le COD, parce que on peut poser la question 'envoie à qui?'.

Mais pour le COI- on peut poser la question: 'envoie quoi?' avec la reponse: des cartes de voeux. Et donc: le COI est 'les' (et pas 'en')?? Si c'était bien 'en' il faut que nous 'envoyons *de* (quelque choses)', mais cette liste des verbes avec les prepositions viens de dire que on envoie qqchose* à* quelqu'un, pas <<de>>.

merci beacoup en avance è


----------



## OLN

1.- Tu te trompes.
_Cartes _est le CO *direct* du verbe _envoyer.
Paul _est le CO *indirect*, précédé de la préposition_ *à*_, d'où le pronom _*lui *_et pas_* le*._

2.- Observer l'article.
Il envoie *des* cartes : il *en *envoie.
Il envoie* les* cartes : il *les *envoie.


----------



## JClaudeK

lidwig16 said:


> Mais pour le COD- on peut poser la question: 'envoie quoi?' avec la réponse: *des cartes de voeux*. Et donc: le COD est 'les' (et pas 'en')?? Si c'était bien 'en' il faut que nous 'envoyons *de* (quelque choses)',


Le COD est "*des* cartes de voeux", "des" étant l'article partitif pluriel  (et non pas de + les !).


----------



## OLN

Pour moi_, des _est l'article indéfini pluriel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec OLN : ici il s'agit bien d'un article indéfini. _Des_ n'est d'ailleurs que rarement partitif comme dans _des épinards_ qui est une masse indistincte. Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas très important étant donné que les articles indéfini pluriel et partitif pluriel se construisent et s'emploient exactement de la même manière. Il n'y a donc pas lieu de vouloir absolument les distinguer.

_Il lui sert *des* épinards_ (article partitif) → _Il lui *en* sert_.
_Il lui envoie *des* cartes_ (article indéfini) → _Il lui *en *envoie.
Il lui envoie *les/ces/ses* cartes_ (article défini / démonstratif / possessif) → _Il *les* lui envoie_.


----------



## JClaudeK

OLN said:


> Pour moi_, des _est l'article indéfini pluriel.


Je me suis trompé, oui, il s'agit de l'article *indéfini* pluriel.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Samuel, Anastasia et Thomas parlent de la vie au collège. Samuel leur demande :

_— Vous croyez donc à ces histoires de fantômes ?_

Anastasia lui répond :

_— Je ne sais même pas… Personnellement, je ne *les *ai jamais vus, mais j’ai entendu pas mal de rumeurs._

À votre avis, est-ce qu'elle parle des fantômes en général ou seulement de certains fantômes ? Autrement dit, _je ne les ai jamais vus _ou _je n'en ai jamais vu _?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

S'agit-il de fantômes en particulier ? Ont-ils un nom ? Connaît-on leur nombre ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, il n'y a aucune raison d'employer _les_ ; il faut employer _en_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

> S'agit-il de fantômes en particulier ? Ont-ils un nom ? Connaît-on leur nombre ?



Non, c'est la réponse à ces trois questions. Mais je pensais que je pouvais parler en général.


----------



## Maître Capello

_— Vous croyez donc à ces histoires *de* fantômes ?
— Je n'*en *ai jamais vu._

Mais si le nom repris par le pronom est introduit par un adjectif démonstratif :

_— Avez-vous déjà vu *ces* fantômes ?
— Je ne *les *ai jamais vus._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci. Après, ils continuent à parler et Anastasia dit :

— (…) _Mais comme je vous avais dit, je n’*en* ai jamais rencontré en personne, je ne peux donc ni confirmer ni démentir les paroles des gens._

Et puis, Samuel se tourne vers Thomas et demande son avis. Celui-ci dit :

— _Je n'*en* ai pas vu non plus. Pourtant, il y a des trucs bizarres…_

Je répète donc _en _partout ? Ou puisque j'en ai déjà parlé dans le texte, je dois employer _les _?


----------



## OLN

_—  Vous croyez donc à ces histoires de fantômes _ (aux histoires de fantômes qu'on raconte) ?

Si un collégien X a raconté avoir vu des fantômes, un autre peut dire  :
_—   Il est le seul a *les* avoir vus / Je ne *les* ai pas vus (les  = ceux que le collégien X dit avoir vus) . D'ailleurs, qui *en* a déjà vu ( = qui a déjà vu *des* fantômes) ? Moi, je n'*en* ai jamais vu ( =je n'ai jamais vu* de *fantômes). Je ne crois pas aux histoires de fantômes (= je ne crois à  aucune histoire de fantômes)._


----------



## nicduf

Lorsque vous rapportez dans votre premier message la conversation entre les 3 protagonistes parlant de la vie au collège,  et que Samuel dit:"Vous croyez donc à ces histoires de fantômes ", parle-t-il des fantômes en général ou de fantômes qui hanteraient le collège ? Dans cette deuxième hypothèse "les" serait tout à fait possible.


----------



## Locape

Pour moi, c'est mieux avec "en" dans les 2 phrases, parce que ce n'est pas 'les fantômes' que tu avais déjà mentionnés, d'après mes souvenirs, mais 'les histoires de fantômes', donc pas de fantômes bien définis, des ectoplasmes ou des esprits par exemple.
(Je dirais 'comme je vous *l'*avais dit...')


----------



## Maître Capello

Entièrement d'accord avec Locape. 

Ce n'est pas parce que les histoires de fantômes sont bien définies (ici : _*ces* histoires_…) que les fantômes eux-mêmes le sont.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci pour vos réponses, 



> et que Samuel dit:"Vous croyez donc à ces histoires de fantômes ", parle-t-il des fantômes en général ou de fantômes qui hanteraient le collège ?



À vrai dire, je ne me suis pas posé cette question lorsque j'écrivais ces lignes (en russe, cela n'est guère important). En fait, Samuel sous-entend les deux situations, je ne sais pas si c'est possible en français. Si non, il parle des fantômes censés hanter l'école.

Est-ce que Samuel peut parler et des fantômes en général et des fantômes qui habitent Les Arums Mauves ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, le pronom _en_ peut représenter les deux : des fantômes parmi les fantômes en général ou des fantômes des Arums Mauves. Le pronom _les_ ne conviendrait en revanche pas pour ce double sens.


----------



## Alessa Azure

C'est une autre histoire. Yaroslav pense :​​_Il faut que je soigne mes blessures. Je tourne la tête, palpe mon épaule, mais n’*en* trouve aucun signe._​


Maître Capello said:


> _Il lui envoie *des* cartes_ (article indéfini) → _Il lui *en *envoie.
> Il lui envoie *les/ces/ses* cartes_ (article défini / démonstratif / possessif) → _Il *les* lui envoie_.



Je peux écrire _Il faut que je soigne mes blessures. Je tourne la tête, palpe mon épaule, mais ne *les *trouve pas_, mais si j'ajoute _aucun signe_, cela devient _Il faut que je soigne mes blessures. Je tourne la tête, palpe mon épaule, mais n’*en* trouve aucun signe _?

Merci


----------



## Pompis

Oui c'est correct.

On dit ne trouver aucun signe *de* quelque chose. Donc "n'en trouver aucun signe" c'est sous entendu ne trouver aucun signe *de *ces blessures. Après c'est une question de vocabulaire mais je dirais plutôt : mais n'en trouve aucune trace.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

D'ailleurs, même si on n'ajoute *pas* _signe/trace de_, comme Yaroslav n'a en fait (plus) aucune blessure, elles ne sont pas/plus définies. On peut donc très bien employer le pronom _en_ également dans ce cas :

_Il faut que je soigne mes blessures. Je tourne la tête, palpe mon épaule, mais n'*en* trouve pas_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, est-il aussi possible d'écrire _Il faut que je soigne mes blessures. Je tourne la tête, palpe mon épaule, mais ne *les *trouve pas _ou ce serait une faute ?


----------



## Locape

C'est un peu bizarre, on risque de comprendre 'je ne trouve pas mes épaules'. Sinon, il faudrait dire 'il faut que je soigne mes blessures, mais je ne les trouve pas quand je palpe mon épaule'.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour pouvoir vous répondre, il faudrait que vous nous expliquiez plus précisément comment ces blessures ont été causées et comment elles ont disparu comme par enchantement…


----------



## Alessa Azure

Les policiers poursuivent Yaroslav, il se trouve aux abords de la ville abandonnée, les agents lui ordonnent d'arrêter, il franchit la zone interdite, ils tirent et le tuent, il devient un fantôme, ses blessures disparaissent, mais il ne s'en aperçoit pas et continue à courir.



Maître Capello said:


> comme Yaroslav n'a en fait (plus) aucune blessure, elles ne sont pas/plus définies


Donc, si la blessure qui a été là disparait tout d'un coup, elle n'est plus définie même si l'on pouvait la voir il y a quelques minutes ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Disons plutôt qu'elle n'est plus *nécessairement* définie vu qu'elle n'existe plus, mais elle peut encore se référer à la blessure qu'il y avait. Autrement dit, vous avez le choix du pronom dans ce cas :

_Il faut que je soigne mes blessures. Je tourne la tête, palpe mon épaule, mais n'*en*/ne *les* trouve pas._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Sohan demande à Anastasia de l'accompagner parce qu'il ne veut pas marcher seul dans les corridors sombres de l'école. Elle accepte et Sohan la remercie. Anastasia pense :

_Normalement _(*)_, je lui aurais répondu que *les *fantômes _(**) _n'existent pas — en tous cas, je ne *les *_(***)_ ai jamais vus — mais, à la place, je marmonne des mots qui se veulent encourageants._

(*) Anstasia ne croit pas aux fantômes, mais, ce soir, elle aussi a un mauvais pressentiment.
(**) je parle en général. 

(***) Est-ce que j'écris _les _en raison de _les fantômes _ou _en _parce qu'Anastasia parle de quelques fantômes et non de tous les fantômes ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut le pronom _en_ dans ce cas, car Anastasia n'a jamais vu ne serait-ce qu'un seul fantôme, tandis que le pronom _les_ supposerait qu'elle ne les aurait pas *tous* vus, ce qui n'aurait que peu de sens dans ce contexte, car il ne serait pas du tout logique a priori de pouvoir voir tous les fantômes qui existent, si tant est qu'ils existent et que l'on puisse les voir.

_Les fantômes n'existent pas. Je n'*en* ai jamais vu._


----------



## snarkhunter

Parfois, "les" est néanmoins utilisé pour se référer à la nature de ce qui est vu, et non à la totalité de ses représentants.

J'ai un exemple télévisé jadis célèbre en France : la série "Les envahisseurs", où le personnage principal, David Vincent, nous était présenté dans le pré-générique comme _"celui qui les a vus"_. Il ne les avait évidemment pas _tous_ vus (d'autant qu'ils semblaient fort nombreux) : techniquement, il "en" avait vu. Mais il avait vu les extra-terrestres au sens le plus large (ie. ceux qui envahissaient notre planète, en tant qu'espèce, et non par rapport à ses individus).


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, sauf que David Vincent *a vu* les envahisseurs (phrase positive avec l'article défini), alors qu'Anastasia *n'a jamais vu* de fantômes (phrase négative avec _de_)… En tout cas, le pronom _les_ serait pour moi étrange dans le contexte des fantômes décrit plus haut.


----------



## snarkhunter

C'est vrai qu'en dehors de Pac-Man (et toute sa famille), on se demande bien qui pourrait avoir vu "les" fantômes !...

Cela dit, on trouve aussi la série de livres pour la jeunesse "Peggy Sue et les Fantômes" !


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, j'essayerai de me souvenir que les fantômes que l'on ne voit pas sont « moins définis » que les fantômes visibles.


----------



## catherine tyffany

Bonjour, Dans la phrase La voix révolte beaucoup de filles, si je dois substituer beaucoup de filles par un pronom j´utilise les ou le pronom en?
Je vous remercid d´avance.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

La voix révolte beaucoup *de filles*_ (beaucoup de = un grand nombre de filles)_ ➔  La voix *en *révolte beaucoup.
La voix révolte *les filles* beaucoup _(beaucoup = intensément, énormément) _ ➔ La voix *les *révolte beaucoup.


----------



## catherine tyffany

Merci de ta réponse!, 
Je comprends, si je dis la voix les révolte beaucoup le sens change tout à fait dans la première phrase. 
Mais je doute encore : La  voix révolte beaucoup de filles qui n´acceptent pas de se soumettre aux paroles, c´est la phrase complète. Ça ne change rien n´est-ce pas?


----------



## Oddmania

Techniquement, non, ça ne change rien; mais c'est un peu confus avec _en_. Il vaut mieux répéter le mot "filles", surtout avec une proposition relative juste après (..._qui n'acceptent pas de se soumettre_).


----------



## catherine tyffany

Tu es bien gentil, encore merci mais
 comment on écrirait la phrase complète d´après toi?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

J'ai lu dans un journal : (24 heures)

(…) Il sera possible de réserver *des *livres, puis d'aller *les *ramasser.

Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi il est écrit _*les *ramasser_ ? Je pensais qu'en raison de _réserver *des *livres_, il fallait écrire _*en *ramasser_.

Merci


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour,

d'abord, tu réserves *des* livres (dans des catégories ou des titres non précisés), ensuite, *ces* livres-là (que tu as choisis), tu vas *les* chercher / ramasser.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, mais je pensais qu'après _des_, il fallait toujours employer _en _comme dans cet exemple :



Maître Capello said:


> _Il lui sert *des* épinards_ (article partitif) → _Il lui *en* sert_.
> _Il lui envoie *des* cartes_ (article indéfini) → _Il lui *en *envoie.
> Il lui envoie *les/ces/ses* cartes_ (article défini / démonstratif / possessif) → _Il *les* lui envoie_.



Je veux dire que selon cette logique, j'aurais dû écrire _en chercher _?


----------



## jekoh

Alessa Azure said:


> Merci, mais je pensais qu'après _des_, il fallait toujours employer _en _comme dans cet exemple :


Dans ces exemples, _en_ n'est pas du tout « après » _des ;_ ces sont des phrases équivalentes, on ne dit pas la première puis la deuxième.

Si on écrit : _Il sera possible de réserver *des *livres, puis d'aller *en *ramasser, _alors on ne sait pas si ceux qu'on va aller chercher sont les mêmes que ceux qu'on a réservés.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, merci !


----------



## Locape

Avec le même exemple de phrases avec "en", on pourrait dire :
Il sera possible de réserver des livres --> il sera possible d'en réserver.
Il sera possible d'aller ramasser des livres --> il sera possible d'aller en ramasser.
Mais dans ta phrase initiale, ce sont deux verbes différents qui décrivent deux actions différentes.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Anastasia dit  à Samuel :

_Thomas est allé voir l'un de ses amis, il *en *a plus que moi._

Il faut écrire _en _et non _les _parce que nous ne savons pas combien d'amis a Thomas, pour nous, ils sont indéfinis. Pourriez-vous me dire si c'est correct ? 

Ou je dois employer _les _à l'instar de la phrase :


Alessa Azure said:


> Il sera possible de réserver *des *livres, puis d'aller *les *ramasser.



Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

_Les_ est impossible parce que le comparatif _plus_ demande la préposition _de_, transformée en _en_ un fois le complément pronominalisé.

_Il a plus *d'*amis que moi. → Il *en* a plus que moi._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci ! J'ai trouvé des explications détaillées ici : (connectigramme) et (français avec Pierre).


----------

